# what would you name your hedgehog???



## Kean (Jan 4, 2009)

sonce i dont have a hedgie yet im still workin on names:

if i had.........a big hedgie it would be emmet

a beautiful hedgie it would be rosalie

a motherly hedgie it would be esme

a serous hedgie it would be carlisle

a calming hedgie it would be jasper

a small hedgie it would be alice

a fast runner it would be edward

a clumsy brown hedgie it would be....dun da da da!!!BELLA :lol:


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

a little obsessed with twilight?


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

My daughter named both my hedgies after the twilight books! Bella and Edward(eddy)!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Er...can't figure out how to delete it completely, so I'll just change the message. Lol.


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

They are good names even if they did come from a book! I have a ****er spaniel named lilly! And all my babies names fit them to the T!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They are good names, and I can't say I have anything against naming after book characters, since my little one is named Lily, and I would name animals after book characters, it's just THOSE books. I do like them, I'm just SO sick of seeing Twilight stuff everywhere I look.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

i nearly stabbed a vendor when i saw the "Forget Princess, I want to be a Vampire" T-Shirt. That is just taking the movie and books to an excess. We definitely do not need any more emo kids, or those who think they actually are vampires.

Just an interesting story for y'all:


> I once dated a girl in high school(two years ago, just after this first or second book came out iirc) who I thought was normal. We dated for about half a year, then one day she said she had to leave while we were in the middle of a movie. When she got back she stated that her friend attacked a man in the street and proceeded to drink his blood, and that the man turned out to be high on some drug, and now her friend was freaking out because he was high and hallucinating. At first i thought, ya everyone has weird friends, but that was messed up.
> 
> About two weeks later i found out that she had schizophrenia, but i was cool with it because she was taking her medication (or so i thought).
> 
> ...


Now I think its fine when people use names from books, everyone does it. I also think its fine to "role play" a book lightly at a party of dress up for Halloween, and while this case is not at all common, it does bother me when people say they would rather be vampires than human. It's about people taking things to excess, to a point when they lose themselves in a fad, book or movie. In this case all three.

(If anyone deems this inappropriate i will remove it)

BTW Kean, your hedgehog would have a long name.

rosalie-carlisle-jasper-alice-edward-BELLA.
Most hedgehogs display most of the qualities you described. At least i know vex is super cute, fast, calm, serious, small and extremely clumsy.


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

lilysmommy- I know what you mean after the movie came out everone whent crazy but my babies where named befoe that when my daughter was just ready the books and the world was not twilight crazy lol!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, that's good. It always seems like movies just ruin the books. *sigh* I have to say though, I can't be too judgmental, because like I said before, I probably will name most of my menagerie of animals after book characters, so it's about the same thing.

azyrios- I completely agree. I mean, I love vampire books and everything, and have to admit the whole super strength, super speed, etc. stuff would be neat to have, but a) I'm realistic and realize vampires don't exist (unlike some of the fans of Twilight), and b) as soon as I remember "oh yeah...they DRINK BLOOD" I remember why I wouldn't want to be one, lol. Even being a Cullen-esque vamp would horrify me, I couldn't stand to kill a deer or mountain lion or anything. :? 

Kean- Sorry for my first comment, I didn't really think before I posted it. Gonna delete it, if I can figure out how.


----------



## BelleHedge (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL! I'm naming my hedgie Jasper, and that was before I'd even known this post was here! 

And all the stuff before, I completely agree, I mean I like Twilight and all, but its getting a bit out of control...


----------

